

Adobes Creative Cloud is great for professionals, not hobbyists - fallenhitokiri
http://www.screamingatmyscreen.com/2013/5/adobes-creative-cloud-is-great-for-professionals-not-hobbyists/

======
owobeid
I find that the students and new-comers are also benefiting from Creative
Cloud because it allows one to try out all the tools unrestricted (and maybe
even profiting from work) without having to take out a loan or worry about 30
day trials.

> I think Gimp vs. Photoshop is the vim vs. Emacs for digital artists.

As a programmer and a hobbyist painter, the analogy should be more like
(vim/emacs/sublime) vs MS Notepad. While GIMP is great for general photo
manipulation and editing, it is out of Photoshop's league when it comes to
painting.

~~~
fallenhitokiri
Author here. I didn't think of them - most digital arts or however it is
called students I know get a copy of the current master suite from their
university.

Since the creative work is done by other people I am not fully aware of all
the advantages and differences, so your analogy is likely better - even if
Gimp fans will likely disagree ;)

~~~
owobeid
Yes, they do! However, some art students I know would like to freelance while
studying to pay off their student loans. The student edition won't allow them
(legally anyway) to make money off of their work.

